# Make stencil for road name?



## Shay Logger (Apr 21, 2015)

My kids and I are working on weathering an unmarked Bachmann Shay engine and want to put our road name on the engine and a number - 

Since the road name is more of a symbol we designed, there are no decals or anything for it, and I am considering:

1) Either paint it directly on there,

2) Make a stencil and spray it with white (no airbrush)

In either case, we want to weather the road name severely.


- which of these would you recommend?


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Would you like to use decals? If so I would recommend contacting Stan Cedarleaf (he's a member on this forum). He makes custom decals and can probably help you. I have never personally worked with him, but I hear his work his excellent.

As for the two options you listed. I've never tried either. I like decals for stuff like that. Depending on the detail of the logo, freehand painting may or may not be difficult. How comfortable are you with a brush?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

What form is your logo in now? If done on a paint/graphics program in a computer (or if on paper you can scan it into your computer), then you can resize it as necessary and print it out on Decal paper (see, Micromark for one source). There is paper for both ink jet and laser printers. There are also places that will take your paper image and copy it directly to decal paper, even change the scale (I think places like Kinko's or Staples can do it).


----------



## Shay Logger (Apr 21, 2015)

The road name for AMR RR is currently in very rough, conceptual sketch form, lol - not sure on a design yet.





















I am pretty comfortable with a brush - but if I made a stencil I am thinking I would have some lines to work off of. Decals are an option - i will look into it also.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Shay Logger,

A stencil will work, however spraying may not be the best method, especially if you plan to heavily weather the loco. Try practicing with a short stiff bristle brush and stipple the white paint over the stencil in stead of spraying. Ray Dunakin has used this technique in many of his models and the effect is quite stunning. Try searching this forum for his logs, I am sure you may find information useful to you.

Bob c.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Something I have not yet tried is to use a vinyl cut stencil. Rather than use the vinyl cut letters themselves but use the part you normally remove instead as a stencil then airbrush or dab brush the actual lettering.

Andrew


----------



## Shay Logger (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for that, and thanks for the welcome. I will look into that stencil technique - i think that may be what i am looking for - yes i have this certain plastic sheeting for report backing that I plan to cut a negative stencil out of with an x-acto blade - stippling --- interesting. Sounds like a good idea.

Well, I have since come up with several more variants of the road name symbol that I like - so, once I get past that aspect of it, i will make the stencil


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

You might contact G Scale Graphics who do custom vinyl lettering. I have used their product to letter a live steam shay and it turns out to be extremely easy and looks like it was painted on. Send the graphic to them and ask.

http://www.gscalegraphics.net/

Just a satisfied user.


----------



## adir tom (Dec 4, 2011)

Small lettering via stencils may very hard to get a crisp edge.

There are many places on the internet to purchase blank inkjet material. My local Kinkos will print them. You have to tell them to print on a printer that uses pigment ink. i.e Epson workforce. Do not use HP dye based inks as they fade quickley and are also hard to seal from water as the inks are water soluble. You also may have a friend whos has a workforce printer or maybe where you work. Due to the stability of pigment based inks, they are the standard for documents requiring permance.

Another idea I have seen is using a calipher. Many print shops have them. Not cheap but, would work for a one shot deal


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Garratt said:


> Something I have not yet tried is to use a vinyl cut stencil. Rather than use the vinyl cut letters themselves but use the part you normally remove instead as a stencil then airbrush or dab brush the actual lettering.
> 
> Andrew


The names on the back of a boat are made with a printer that has a cutter head instead of ink. Print shops use the same technology to make signs. When you have a good image, I would talk to the local print/sign shop.


----------

